# UKC show in Ohio Aug 16, 17 18 & 19



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

My UKC club is having a conformation and rally show in Hamilton Ohio. We are having 8 conformation and 4 rally shows. This will be lots of fun!! Check out the UKC wrbsite for more info.


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*I'm attending!*

I will be coming to your show! I'm nervous, its my first time showing! Do you have any idea what time the poodles show? or how long the show lasts (morning to evening? afternoon?) 

Thank you!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

What type, color of poodle are you bringing. You need to be there early, they let us know right before show time and what ring you will be in. The shows usually are finished in the afternoon depending on how many dogs are there...


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Jack*

Jack is a standard, male, 14mon old, black and white (maybe blue and white, I can't tell) Parti poo!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

What days are you showing......


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*I will be showing*

Thursday and Sunday for sure... and most likely saturday as well. Friday I have to work.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Darned, I got all excited thinking I could come to watch and maybe meet some PF members. Then, I mapped it. It is 4.5hrs away from me. Oh, well.

Best of luck, though. Fingers are crossed for you. Already awaiting pics/vids. LOL


----------

